# Freeview



## snr-fred (Feb 25, 2010)

Hola!

I have just moved to Spain and have a freeview box, which recieves b1,2,3&4 - itv1 &4+1 and ch5..I have tried to tune it to other chans (as have been told I can get loads of others) and it won't ... I live in a community at Torrequebrada and have Astra, Hotbird etc.... can anyone give me some advice, my diggy box is from 2006 (FCE make), will I need another box? should a sky box work?? any good companys I could contact??

Thanks all


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

snr-fred said:


> Hola!
> 
> I have just moved to Spain and have a freeview box, which recieves b1,2,3&4 - itv1 &4+1 and ch5..I have tried to tune it to other chans (as have been told I can get loads of others) and it won't ... I live in a community at Torrequebrada and have Astra, Hotbird etc.... can anyone give me some advice, my diggy box is from 2006 (FCE make), will I need another box? should a sky box work?? any good companys I could contact??
> 
> Thanks all


You CANNOT receive Freeview outside the UK. Freeview is a TERRESTRIAL digital service, that is transmitted from the land based transmitters in the UK - the enarest one being in Cornwall, and that signal just does not reach Spain.

So a Freeview box connected to a Spanish system will only receive the Spanish Terrestrial channels like TVE1, TVE2, Sexta etc...You will not be able to receive BBC or ITV on a freeview box in Spain as these channels are not transmitted terrestrially in SPain.

They are transmitted extra terrestrially - ie by satellite, and are known as free to air channels.

So if your community has a satellite dish pointing at the Astra 2 group of satellites, then you wil be able to receive these UK channels. If the community system is configured correctly, then a search of the frquencies will pick up about 250plus free to air channels. (most boxes come with most of the frequencies preloaded in, so it is a question of doing a search of these frequencies)

If your system is hooked up to Astra 1 and Hotbird then you will be also to pick up about 1000plus other free to air chanels that these two satellites provide.

Any free to air TV channels can be received on ANY free to air receiver.....
You do not need a Sky box to get these free to air receivers, unless you really want one, or want to use a Sky viewing card.

Of course this is different if your community has a "rebroadcaster" system for Its UK TV, in which case you will be limited ot the channels they are retransmitting.


----------

